# Colt Woodsman



## cmaki413 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum, but have a quick question. I have a 3rd gen. colt woodsman target. It's a very nice gun. It's got some slight wear around the muzzle, but other than that it is in great shape. I have the box and foam packaging too. It's a little tattered but still cool looking. Does anyone have any idea what a fair price would be to sell it. It was made in the last year of production, so I'm not sure if that adds anything. They're online at Cabelas for close to 1,000 dollars, but obviously I couldn't sell it for that much. Any advice would be great. Thanks.


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

Contact "collectors firearms" in houston, tx. On the internet for price info regarding your question. Yes, they do sell for that much due to market demand.

Colt ceased production of all their .22 auto's in 1976-----dumb decision !!!!!


----------



## gpo1956 (Nov 18, 2010)

Check Gunbroker closed auctions for some input. Colt people tend to pay pretty stupid prices and with you having the box etc it will proably bring $750-$800 without any problem at all. If its the Match Target (full profile heavy barrel) it will certainly bring $1000+. What barrel length is it? 4 1/2" or 6"?


----------



## Eric (Jul 2, 2009)

I've got a Huntsman from the '70s. It was passed down to me from my dad. I will pass it down to one of my sons as well.


----------

